# Help me find my dogs parents



## yana_soso24 (7 mo ago)

I have a 4yr old dutchie x Mal. I was told he has a BRN but it was a private breeding due to them breeders not want anything tied back to them. My dogs birthday is 2/13/18. I know he’s from Rotterdam, Holland area. Does anyone know names of breeders there so I could maybe narrow it down?? This dog is pretty fricken amazing. Everyone I work with is impressed by him and he’s extremely stable. I only say that to say maybe he has good lines? I would really love to find out.


----------

